# Uber online training link



## Khalid50 (Jun 26, 2019)

Please I need uber online training link,
If you have it please send it to me
Thanks.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Don't think there is such a thing. We all wing it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Just turn on the app. Press Go Online. Have faith. The App will guide you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Khalid50 said:


> Please I need uber online training link,
> If you have it please send it to me
> Thanks.


YouTube videos are about the best you're gonna get.

That's what I used anyway.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

*How much are you willing to pay for this service?*


----------



## Khalid50 (Jun 26, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> YouTube videos are about the best you're gonna get.
> 
> That's what I used anyway.


Okay please how can I get my uber account to be activated without going to the office?


----------



## Wellos masamba (May 18, 2021)

Please i need uber online training link if you have please send itto me, i already aploded my documents on uber drive app please email address


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wellos masamba said:


> Please i need uber online training link if you have please send itto me, i already aploded my documents on uber drive app please email address


Hello and welcome to the forums. 

UberPeople.net is not affiliated with Uber Technologies Inc, this is a forum for drivers therefore we are unable to help you with your online training link.

My best advice would be to go visit a Green Light Hub, if they have any where you are.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber needs training?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber needs training?


Yes, and the sad part most would fail the part of just turning the app on!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Wellos masamba said:


> Please i need uber online training link if you have please send itto me, i already aploded my documents on uber drive app please email address


Shuffle and Longhaul. Repeatedly. 

That's more valuable and profitable than any training Uber's gonna give you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Just turn on the app. Press Go Online. Have faith. The App will guide you.


Or . . . ratings will End you . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber needs training?


No . . . CUSTOMERS NEED TIP TRAINING !


READY TO SIGN UP ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have the feeling the OP got in trouble with Goober and has to take the "how to behave properly in Murica" video to be reactivated.

He has been around for almost 2 years, which is plenty of time to get a timeout for improper behavior.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber in Africa may require a bit more from their drivers than just a heartbeat and a decent respiration rate. 



https://www.uber.com/za/en/drive/requirements/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MHR said:


> Uber in Africa may require a bit more from their drivers than just a heartbeat and a decent respiration rate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/za/en/drive/requirements/


Can't be to extreme. My drivers in Cape Town never seem any less South African.

Suid Afrikaners ry mal.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MHR said:


> Uber in Africa may require a bit more from their drivers than just a heartbeat and a decent respiration rate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/za/en/drive/requirements/


Wow, they actually have laws there, go figure!


----------

